# VB.net and S.M.A.R.T. Status



## rockstat (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello

Can anyone help me in coding to retrieve the SMART Status of a hard drive in vb.net

Most of the old code is for IDE drives and incompatible with today's drives.

Any help would be appreciated including any links or articles.

Thanks


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello rockstat!

I found a source project that does just what your wanting from the description, and the poster posted it in 2007, so it should be compatible with just about any drive today.

Hard drive information using S.M.A.R.T. - CodeProject

You can download the source files/demo project from the top two links of that thread. You need to have an account set up for CodeProject though in order to download them, but I have an account there and it's free and quick to do so.


----------



## rockstat (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you for the link and response. I will look into it.


----------

